# Beginner's Guide to DS/DSi Hacking



## Costello (Feb 7, 2011)

Newly promoted magazine staff member Rydian just finished up a nice little guide that will be a great help for beginners. Although the core base of GBAtemp -members and lurkers included- is obviously familiar with the flash cart microindustry, there's been quite a few threads started by people who had no idea what a flash cart even was and what it allows you to do. 
Well from now on if you ever stumble upon such newbie threads, the best thing to do is to refer them to Rydian's DS/DSi Hacking FAQ, a clear and detailed beginner's guide to making the most of your Nintendo DS using a flash cart. Excerpt below.


			
				QUOTE(Beginner's Guide to DS hacking) said:
			
		

> *Q - Is the DS/DSi hackable?*
> A - Yes.  The DS, DS Lite, DSi and DSi XL can all be hacked.
> *Q - How do you hack the DS/i?*
> A - You buy and use a "flash cart".
> ...









 Are you a beginner yourself? Consult the beginner's guide to DS/DSi hacking now.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice clears some issues about the dsi hacking... many of its questions are great for beginners, how about some recommendations in the faq
shouldnt this have locked with onl the topic post?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 7, 2011)

Hacking != Flashcard using

You should have called this "Beginner's Guide to DS/DSi Flashcard using"...

Hacking is much much more...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 7, 2011)

i believe flashcarts work as a hack... example wii and n64 emulating in a form of a hack or a bypass (which is also a hack)


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Feb 7, 2011)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Hacking != Flashcard using
> 
> You should have called this "Beginner's Guide to DS/DSi Flashcard using"...
> 
> Hacking is much much more...


I agree, using a flashcard is hardly hacking. When I read the title I was expecting something along the lines of custom firmware (a la PSP), or something more "intrusive" than a flashcard.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 7, 2011)

Iirc Sudoku by EA wasn't downloaded 250 times, but the tool from Team Twiizers was used 250 times or so. And DSiWare is with a capital W.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Feb 7, 2011)

Well congrats Rydian.

Don't see why the FAQ is news though.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sure we can hack it, just fine ;P


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 7, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i believe flashcarts work as a hack...




Flashcards are releted to Hacks but by using a flashcard you only do use a hack someone else did long ago.
For me DS hacking would mean AP fixing with an hexeditor and emu or change the language of a ROM.
Such things. I know this would be called ROM-hacking but this would be the real hacking... IMHO


----------



## Rydian (Feb 7, 2011)

The word "beginner" is in the first post *four times*.  Y'all that were hoping it'd be a _new_ type of hack are delusional.


----------

